# Arclight



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Arclight

[September 1999]

At first light lay proud foundations.
Sense the greatness that before you unfolds.
Seek no more for hollow answers.
Answers that lay within you all along.
Farewell to dawns seen through saddened eyes.
Farewell to pasts to sorrows chained.
Forget your fears.
You will have everything.
You will be strong and want no more.
You'll be adored.
You will have everything.
Forget your fears and want no more.

? VNV Nation


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Those words are absolutly stunning.I must check this out.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I wish I could live these words, And take the greatness and power of these words and help and cure every each one of you, my friends and peers.

You will be adored, You will have everything, You will be strong, and want no more. Forget your fears.

I love you guys, my shining light in the DP darkness.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

> Sense the greatness that before you unfolds.
> Seek no more for hollow answers.
> Answers that lay within you all along.


I loved those words...one day you will live those words I just know it.

Luv ya
Lynsey x.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

This has a very powerful message in it. If only I could believe this 100% at all times. The answer is in each and every one of us. I was just thinking earlier that I am constantly thinking this will never end and I might be this way forever and then I think well maybe if I used the time I sat around and thought that I might actually find a way to get better. I can't expect someone to pull me out of this mess I have gotten myself into at the last minute. It's something that I have to do for myself. It sucks to know there isn't an off button to this that I actually have to work my way out but in the end I will have such an appreciation for life because I had to work so hard to get it back. Sorry. End of rant :roll:


----------

